# STINKSAUER: Berlin plant Angelverbot



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2020)

Ich bin gerade stinksauer!!! Jetzt ist es passiert: Auf mehrfache Nachfrage des Chefredakteurs eines Angel-Online-Mediums scheint die Berliner Senatsverwaltung das Angeln nun explizit verbieten zu wollen. Die finale Entscheidung steht noch aus, aber alle Zeichen stehen auf Verbot.

Beachtet man die geltenden Abstandsregeln, spricht gar nichts gegen das Angeln. Wieso um Gottes Willen muss man da nachhaken und die Verwaltung mit der Nase drauf stoßen? Wer viel fragt, riskiert solche Antworten und zeigt, dass er von politischen Mechanismen wenig versteht. Oder es ist ihm egal und es geht nur um Klicks??? Jetzt haben wir den Salat, die Suppe dürfen wir wohl alle gemeinsam auslöffeln. Ich habe Angst, dass das Schule macht und andere Bundesländer nachziehen


----------



## Angler9999 (1. April 2020)

Außer den Fragen "Herr Lehrer dürfen wir das" sind aber auch viel Angler selbst schuld. In Gruppen zusammen Angeln ist zwar nett, jedoch nicht im Sinne der Regelungen die notwendig sind.
Und somit Peng ... Vermeidung von Möglichen Gruppen, also Angelverbot.
Guck mal da sitzt ein Angler schon ist es die Minigruppe. Oder Kescherhilfe/Hakenentfernhilfe.... Erst gester alles wieder gesehen.

Selbst Schuld (leider müssen wir alle drunter leiden) In anderen Bundesländern könnten wir Glück haben, jedoch nicht in Großstädten....


----------



## Kochtopf (1. April 2020)

Als wir Sonntag angeln waren -  wir sitzen eigentlich immer 10m auseinander und bis auf einen kurzen Moment beim keschern haben wir den Abstand nicht unterschritten - also alles tacko. Polizei fuhr vorbei und wurde langsamer um zu gucken und sind dann grüßend weiter gefahren. Es ist schön auf dem Land


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2020)

Ja, aber man muss gerade im öffentlichen Raum halt auch mal wissen, wann man die Schn... zu halten hat.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja, aber man muss gerade im öffentlichen Raum halt auch mal wissen, wann man die Schn... zu halten hat.


Bin ich ganz bei dir.
"Wer fragt bekommt Antworten und ab da ist es Vorsatz"


----------



## Angler9999 (1. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> bis auf einen kurzen Moment beim keschern haben wir den Abstand nicht unterschritten - also alles tacko.



Eben nicht ok, das Virus fragt nicht.. och bleib noch 2 Minuten länger, damit ich "rüberspringen" kann.

#überhauptkeinverständnisdafür


----------



## geomas (1. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ...Auf mehrfache Nachfrage des Chefredakteurs eines Angel-Online-Mediums scheint die Berliner Senatsverwaltung das Angeln nun explizit verbieten zu wollen. ...
> 
> ...Wieso um Gottes Willen muss man da nachhaken und die Verwaltung mit der Nase drauf stoßen? Wer viel fragt, riskiert solche Antworten und zeigt, dass er von politischen Mechanismen wenig versteht. Oder es ist ihm egal und es geht nur um Klicks??? ...



Ohne das fragliche Angel-Medium zu kennen: dessen Chefredakteur wollte seinen Lesern solide Infos zum aktuell interessanten Thema Angelverbote bieten. 
Mehrfaches Nachfragen bei Behörden ist für Medien üblich. Dem R&R- sowie AB-Mitbewerber die Schuld für das Angelverbot in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen finde ich persönlich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2020)

Musste ja so kommen, nicht nur weil regelrecht darum gebettelt wird, in dem einzelne Angler sich bei den Behörden versichern müssen, ob es denn wirklich erlaubt sei, bei Corona zum Angeln zu gehen.
Sondern auch, weil Angler wohl sehr zu Rudelbildung neigen, vielleicht um sich permanent zu messen, oder einfach der Geselligkeit wegen?
Hatten wir beides hier, in den letzten Tagen zu lesen.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, es wird weitere Verbote geben!

Ja und sauer bin ich auch!

Jürgen


----------



## exstralsunder (1. April 2020)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Eben nicht ok, das Virus fragt nicht.. och bleib noch 2 Minuten länger, damit ich "rüberspringen" kann.
> 
> #überhauptkeinverständnisdafür



Weil Viren ja auch springen....
Und vooooorsicht: die können sich durch die Haut bohren.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. April 2020)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Eben nicht ok, das Virus fragt nicht.. och bleib noch 2 Minuten länger, damit ich "rüberspringen" kann.
> 
> #überhauptkeinverständnisdafür


Na ja, er stand mit dem Rücken zu mir und ich habe die Kescherstange übernommen. Da ist jedesmal einkaufen schlimmer, egal was die für Vorsichtsmaßnahmen in den Geschäften machen.
Ich bin durchaus für die derzeitigen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen aber das ist nunmal in der Dynamik der Ereignisse passiert. Aber es ist als abwesender natürlich einfach den Schimpfefinger zu heben


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ohne das fragliche Angel-Medium zu kennen: dessen Chefredakteur wollte seinen Lesern solide Infos zum aktuell interessanten Thema Angelverbote bieten.
> Mehrfaches Nachfragen bei Behörden ist für Medien üblich. Dem R&R- sowie AB-Mitbewerber die Schuld für das Angelverbot in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen finde ich persönlich etwas übertrieben.



Die soliden Infos gab es aber schon! ES GAB EINE KLARE RECHTSLAGE: Abstandsregeln einheilten, nicht mehr als 2 Personen. Wenn Du das machst, darfst Du joggen, spazieren gehen, einkaufen, jagen, und natürlich auch angeln. Es reicht darauf zu verweisen. Da muss man dann nicht noch zig Mal nachhaken, ob das denn auch das Angeln einschließt. In dem Fall ist es ganz offensichtlich so, dass der Senat saufgrund der MEHRFACHEN NACHFRAGE überhaupt erst ein Verbot diskutiert. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Das ist absolut unnötig gewesen und trägt zur Klarheit gar nichts bei. Die Leidtragenden sind die Berliner Angler


----------



## yukonjack (1. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die soliden Infos gab es aber schon! ES GAB EINE KLARE RECHTSLAGE: Abstandsregeln einheilten, nicht mehr als 2 Personen. Wenn Du das machst, darfst Du joggen, spazieren gehen, einkaufen, jagen, und natürlich auch angeln. Es reicht darauf zu verweisen. Da muss man dann nicht noch zig Mal nachhaken, ob das denn auch das Angeln einschließt. In dem Fall ist es ganz offensichtlich so, dass der Senat saufgrund der MEHRFACHEN NACHFRAGE überhaupt erst ein Verbot diskutiert.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: Das ist absolut unnötig gewesen und trägt zur Klarheit gar nichts bei. Die Leidtragenden sind die Berliner Angler


Ich glaube, nicht nur die Berliner. Wird über kurz oder lang uns alle erwischen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. April 2020)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Georg. Es gab eine bestehende Verordnung, die gewisse Freiräume bot. Warum muss man da ständig hinterherquängeln, bis es eben verboten wird? Das nervt gewaltig!
Besagter Journalist erwähnt ja explizit, das es nach der zweiten Nachfrage zum vorraustlichen Verbot kam. Und ich bleib auch dabei: Wer viel fragt, bekommt viele (mitunter unschöne) Antworten...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die soliden Infos gab es aber schon! ES GAB EINE KLARE RECHTSLAGE: Abstandsregeln einheilten, nicht mehr als 2 Personen. Wenn Du das machst, darfst Du joggen, spazieren gehen, einkaufen, jagen, und natürlich auch angeln. Es reicht darauf zu verweisen. Da muss man dann nicht noch zig Mal nachhaken, ob das denn auch das Angeln einschließt. In dem Fall ist es ganz offensichtlich so, dass der Senat saufgrund der MEHRFACHEN NACHFRAGE überhaupt erst ein Verbot diskutiert.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: Das ist absolut unnötig gewesen und trägt zur Klarheit gar nichts bei. Die Leidtragenden sind die Berliner Angler


 das Nachhaken geschah aber erst als die Wapo den Anglern dennoch ihr Hobby verboten haben


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das Nachhaken geschah aber erst als die Wapo den Anglern dennoch ihr Hobby verboten haben


...und wenn man mal 2 Sekunden drüber nachgedacht hätte, wäre einem klar geworden, wie die Antwort ausfällt, wenn man da nachhakt!
So beraubt man uns dann ganz schnell einer rechtlich sicheren Vorordnung und Argumenten. Tja, so schnell kanns gehen, wa?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2020)

Noch am 24.03.2020  beantwortete die Berliner Senatsverwaltung für Umwelt, Verkehr und Klimaschutz eine Presseanfrage von Netzwerk Angeln bezüglich der Angelmöglichkeiten wegen der "Verordnung zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus in Berlin":

*Sowohl das Angeln wie auch die notwendigen Fahrten wären erlaubt. *

Nachdem uns Meldungen von Anglern erreichten, dass die Wasserschutzpolizei das Angeln untersagen würde, haben wir heute morgen diesbezüglich eine erneute Nachfrage an die Senatsverwaltung gestellt.

wie hättest Du da drauf reagiert?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2020)

.und wenn man mal 2 Sekunden drüber nachgedacht hätte, wäre einem klar geworden, wie die Antwort ausfällt, wenn man da nachhakt!"

Und du hättest dann alle weiteren ins offene Messer laufen lassen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und du hättest dann alle weiteren ins offene Messer laufen lassen


Mach ich nicht. Das machen andere doch schon!


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Die Regeln standen doch klar fest !
Da muss man nicht bohren um die Regeln zu verschärfen! 
Oder meint zB " einer " die Jäger würden fragen ob Sie noch zur Jagd dürfen 
Wenns so kommt, schädigt das die Vereine, dadurch die Verbände und natürlich kommerzielle Anlagen! 
Dafür kann man sich dann bei dem Mann ,recht herzlich bedanken! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie hättest Du da drauf reagiert?




Bei der WaPo gefragt - auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sie den Angler das Angeln verbieten - natürlich!
Und außerdem den Anglern gesagt, dass sie sich an die bestehenden Vorschriften halten sollen(Abstand usw...).

Dann hätte es auch keine Probleme gegeben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2020)

wenn die Regeln so klar fest standen,
wieso kommt es dann zu so etwas ?

Nachdem uns Meldungen von Anglern erreichten, dass die Wasserschutzpolizei das Angeln untersagen würde, haben wir heute morgen diesbezüglich eine erneute Nachfrage an die Senatsverwaltung gestellt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei der WaPo gefragt auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sie den Angler das Angeln verbieten natürlich!
> Und außerdem den Anglern gesagt dass sie sich an die bestehenden Vorschriften halten sollen.


ok, das wäre eine Möglichkeit,
was glaubst Du, hätte die Wapo geantwortet?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was glaubst Du, hätte die Wapo geantwortet?




Ermessenssache!


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Das ist typisch für Angler! 
Selbst wenn Angeln verboten wird, ist man sich nicht mal einig !
Wollte nur mal bemerken!  Es wird hier niemand zum Angeln gezwungen, wer nicht möchte darf Zuhause bleiben!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (1. April 2020)

Es ist an diesem 1. April viel zu kalt um die Rute ins Wasser zu halten.    Oh nö,es gab wohl tatsählich einen solchen Vollpfosten der da noch dumm nachfragt. Dieses Angelm**** war mir bis jetzt unbekannt.


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Das wäre ein extrem schlechter Aprilscherz !
In Zeiten von Corona macht man keine Scherze über die Krankheit und allem was damit zusammen hängt! 
Wäre extrem geschmacklos!


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2020)

Netter Versuch. heute ist der 01.04 2020


----------



## exstralsunder (1. April 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Netter Versuch. heute ist der 01.04 2020



Leider nicht

Edit by Mod.
Mailinhalte nur singemäß oder per PN weitergeben!

Edit by me: ok-sorry.
Link dazu wurde ja Zeitgleich eine Etage tiefer gepostet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (1. April 2020)

DAV Landesverband Berlin e.V.
					






					landesanglerverband-berlin.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (1. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das wäre ein extrem schlechter Aprilscherz !
> In Zeiten von Corona macht man keine Scherze über die Krankheit und allem was damit zusammen hängt!
> Wäre extrem geschmacklos!



Jawoll ja !


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> DAV Landesverband Berlin e.V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber !
Die ersten werden wahrscheinlich schon Ihre Beiträge zurück fordern von den Vereinen!


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2020)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Eben nicht ok, das Virus fragt nicht.. och bleib noch 2 Minuten länger, damit ich "rüberspringen" kann.
> 
> #überhauptkeinverständnisdafür



Man geht bei den Experten im RKI und auch andesrwo (z.B. in der Schweiz) tatsächlich davon aus, dass die Ansteckungsgefahr nach 15 Minuten engen Kontaktes (face- to-face unterhalb von 1,5 bzw. 2 m Abstand) deutlich zunimmt. Zudem ist die Ansteckungsgefahr in geschlossenen Räumen höher als im Freien. Das soll jetzt kein Aufruf zu 15-minütiger Rudelbildung sein, sondern es geht um die eigene Risikobewertung.
Wobei dieser Wert kumulativ zu verstehen ist. D.h. bei einer Kescherdauer von ca. 1 Minute, wäre nach 15 Fischen Kescherhilfe Schluss.
Robert Koch Institut zur Ansteckungsgefahr

Bundesamt für Gesundheit in der Schweiz

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## exstralsunder (1. April 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Man geht bei den Experten im RKI und auch andesrwo (z.B. in der Schweiz) tatsächlich davon aus, dass die Ansteckungsgefahr nach 15 Minuten engen Kontaktes (face- to-face unterhalb von 1,5 bzw. 2 m Abstand) deutlich zunimmt.



Aaalso...wenn du nach dem erfolgreichen Keschern deinen Angelpartner 15 Minuten lang knuddelst und ihm einen Zungenkuss gibst, ist die Gefahr durchaus gegeben.
Da muss man die Berliner Senats Menschen mal endlich verstehen. Die wollen doch nur, dass du in 2 Monaten auch noch in der Spree angeln kannst.
Wie schauts eigentlich beim Schach aus?
Ist ja auch irgendwie Sport...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (1. April 2020)

Die "Streetfisher" sind schuld, nänänänänänääääääää. Komm Du mir heeme Christ***


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich beim Schach aus?




Sollte keine Problem geben. Die haben ja keine Angel dabei :



			Google-Ergebnis für https://www.onetz.de/f/ic/ga-large/articlemedia/2018/08/10/6adf7208-73f3-4045-bb0b-201459d04dea_0.jpg


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sollte keine Problem geben. Die haben ja keine Angel dabei :
> 
> 
> 
> Google-Ergebnis für https://www.onetz.de/f/ic/ga-large/articlemedia/2018/08/10/6adf7208-73f3-4045-bb0b-201459d04dea_0.jpg


Die haben aber nen Bauern dem sie die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben können


----------



## geomas (1. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die soliden Infos gab es aber schon! ES GAB EINE KLARE RECHTSLAGE: Abstandsregeln einheilten, nicht mehr als 2 Personen. Wenn Du das machst, darfst Du joggen, spazieren gehen, einkaufen, jagen, und natürlich auch angeln. Es reicht darauf zu verweisen. Da muss man dann nicht noch zig Mal nachhaken, ob das denn auch das Angeln einschließt. In dem Fall ist es ganz offensichtlich so, dass der Senat saufgrund der MEHRFACHEN NACHFRAGE überhaupt erst ein Verbot diskutiert.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: Das ist absolut unnötig gewesen und trägt zur Klarheit gar nichts bei. Die Leidtragenden sind die Berliner Angler



Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung: es gab (gibt) offenbar viele verunsicherte Angler, die nicht wissen, ob sie angeln dürfen (gesunder Menschenverstand hin oder her). Ein Nachfragen bei Behörden zur Klärung ist so gesehen logisch. Gerade jetzt.
Und klar - natürlich besteht durch das Nachfragen die Gefahr, „schlafende Hunde” zu wecken. 
Ist das jetzt tapsig oder fahrlässig oder gar eine bewußte Strategie, um Klicks zu generieren? 
Da würde ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen wie Du es getan hast.


----------



## bic zip (1. April 2020)

Alte Weisheiten neu betrachtet:

„Gehe nicht zum Fürst, wenn du nicht gerufen wirst.“


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung: es gab (gibt) offenbar viele verunsicherte Angler, die nicht wissen, ob sie angeln dürfen (gesunder Menschenverstand hin oder her). Ein Nachfragen bei Behörden zur Klärung ist so gesehen logisch. Gerade jetzt.
> Und klar - natürlich besteht durch das Nachfragen die Gefahr, „schlafende Hunde” zu wecken.
> Ist das jetzt tapsig oder fahrlässig oder gar eine bewußte Strategie, um Klicks zu generieren?
> Da würde ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen wie Du es getan hast.


Ich sehe es anders, aber wir müssen ja auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Ich weiß, dass es toll ist, bei sowas einen Buhmann zu suchen, aber bleiben wir doch mal bei den puren Fakten:

Die Berliner Allgemeinverfügung spricht von "Bewegung und Sport" und die Verantwortlichen haben recht schnell klargemacht, dass sie das auch wörtlich nehmen und extrem streng auslegen. Das hat sich schon seit einigen Tagen so entwickelt, unabhängig vom Angeln sondern in allen Lebensbereichen. Nichtmal Sitzen alleine auf Parkbänken ist dort noch gestattet.

Sich zum Angeln ans Wasser zu setzen ist mit dieser strengen Auslegung (und die Auslegung liegt eben beim Berliner Senat, bei niemand anderem) eben nicht vereinbar, wenn man mal ne Minute drüber nachdenkt und ehrlich ist. Das ist bedauernswert für die Berliner Angler, aber leider Tatsache. Es ist bezüglich der ersten Stellungnahme des Ministeriums wohl eher davon auszugehen, dass man sich der strengen Auslegung zu dem Zeitpunkt selbst noch nicht bewusst war. Zudem wurden die Angelverbote schon massenweise ausgesprochen

Nun ist es so, dass wie oben geschrieben die Regelungen schon seit längerem deutlich strenger ausgelegt werden und auch, dass die Angelverbote schon seit längerem ausgesprochen wurden, also schon längst Realität sind. Die erneute Mitteilung der Verantwortlichen kündigt zudem keine Angelverbote an, sie informiert nur darüber, dass Angeln inzwischen nicht mehr durch die Allgmeinverfügung gedeckt ist (was ja in der Realität auch schon so durchgesetzt wurde). Unter den Umständen dem Redakteur die Schuld zu geben ist daher ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Man kann ja nichts verursachen, das schon längst eingetreten ist.

Im Gegenteil: Als Angler lese ich mir Info-Artikel zu Angeln und Corona doch durch, um größtmögliche Rechtssicherheit zu haben. Wenn sich in einem Bundesland die Fälle häufen, in denen offenbar entgegen der eigenen Info-Artikel doch verbreitet Angelverbote ausgesprochen werden, dann erwarte ich von einer guten Redaktion, dass sie da nachhakt und ggf. ihre Artikel dementsprechend anpasst oder zumindest entsprechend warnt. Tut sie gar nichts und lässt ihre Artikel unverändert bzw. unkommentiert weiter so stehen - wohlwissend, dass die Angler dort in der Realität bereits sanktioniert werden - dann sehe ich das in der Tat auch als "ins offene Messer laufen lassen" - den Vorwurf muss man sich dann leider gefallen lassen.

Auch wenn ich mich damit nicht beliebt mache: Euer Artikel zu Angeln und Corona wurde (Stand 15:20 Uhr) bisher nicht entsprechend abgeändert oder mit einer Warnung versehen. Solange da bei euch nicht wenigstens ein Kommentar zur aktuellen Situation in Berlin eingepflegt wurde, würde ich eher die Füße stillhalten und nicht wird mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, die eigentlich bloß ihre journalistische Pflicht tun.

Und nur um das zu klären: Ich weiß, um welchen Redakteur es geht und mit ihm verbindet mich eine innige Antipathie, also bitte keine Vorwürfe der Voreingenommenheit.


----------



## geomas (1. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich sehe es anders, aber wir müssen ja auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein



Da bin ich aber ganz Deiner Meinung, Georg ;-)

Petri heil und beste Grüße, Georg.

(ich gehe nachher noch mal ne Runde Pietschen, mit Winklepicker, Augenmaß und gesundem Menschenverstand)


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich sehe es anders, aber wir müssen ja auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein



Dann erklär uns doch bitte, wie derjenige für das Angelverbot verantwortlich sein kann, wenn das Angelverbot schon seit Tagen durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ............ das Angelverbot schon seit Tagen durchgesetzt wird.



Woher weißt du das?
Hab ich das irgendwo überlesen?

Ich wohne ja nicht in Berlin(Gott bewahre!) und bekomme da nichts von mit.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?
> Hab ich das irgendwo überlesen?
> 
> Ich wohne ja nicht in Berlin(Gott bewahre!) und bekomme da nichts von mit.



Nunja, jener Redakteur hat die neue Anfrage an die Berliner ja nur geschrieben, weil ihn vorher schon mehrere Berichte erreicht haben, in denen Angler vom Wasser geschickt werden, weil es nicht der Allgemeinverfügung entspricht. Das wird also so praktiziert. Es gibt natürlich kein "Angelverbot" in dem Sinne, sondern es ist einfach alles Verboten - bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, unter die das Angeln ja aber offensichtlich nicht fällt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nunja, jener Redakteur hat die neue Anfrage an die Berliner ja nur geschrieben, weil ihn vorher schon mehrere Berichte erreicht haben, in denen Angler vom Wasser geschickt werden, weil es nicht der Allgemeinverfügung entspricht.




Achso.
Darum hab ich das nicht gelesen.

Nunja, erzählen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist.
Gibt es auch tatsächlich Berichte von Anglern, die weggejagt wurden?
Links dazu oder irgendwas Handfestes?
Ich kann leider nichts finden dazu im Netz.

Bisher klingt das für ich so nach Räuberpistole und Rechtfertigung(des Verfassers).

Dass es jetzt verboten ist, steht außer Frage aber auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage wurden die Angler vorher verjagt?
Nach Ermessen der Polizei, nehme ich an.

Darum hätte man keine schlafenden Hunde wecken müssen. Denn solange es Ermmessenspielraum ohne Rechtsgrundlage ist, gäbe es auch keine Konsequenzen zu befürchten. Inzwischen aber schon.


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2020)

Hier ist das Verbot jetzt leider auch offiziell auf der Seite des Berliner Fischereiamtes nachzulesen:
Fischereiamt zum Angelverbot

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nunja, jener Redakteur hat die neue Anfrage an die Berliner ja nur geschrieben, weil ihn vorher schon mehrere Berichte erreicht haben, in denen Angler vom Wasser geschickt werden, weil es nicht der Allgemeinverfügung entspricht. Das wird also so praktiziert. Es gibt natürlich kein "Angelverbot" in dem Sinne, sondern es ist einfach alles Verboten - bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, unter die das Angeln ja aber offensichtlich nicht fällt.



1. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass jener Redakteur allein dafür verantwortlich ist. Sondern, dass das Vorgehen in der jetzigen Situation unglücklich ist.

2. Handelt es sich bei genannten Anordnungen der Polizei um vermeintliche Verstöße gegen das Abstandsgebot, etc. Sie wurden nach meinem Kenntnisstand eben nicht aufgrund des Angelns allein des Wassers verwiesen

Ich bleibe dabei: In der jetzigen Situation sollte man ggf. mal zurückstecken, auch wenn's schwer fällt. Gut gemeint ist eben nicht immer gut gemacht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber ganz Deiner Meinung, Georg ;-)
> 
> Petri heil und beste Grüße, Georg.
> 
> (ich gehe nachher noch mal ne Runde Pietschen, mit Winklepicker, Augenmaß und gesundem Menschenverstand)



Sei froh, dass Du's noch darfst


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2020)

So wie Tobsen das schreibt, habe ich es auch verstanden. Bereits nach Erlassen der Kontaktsperre letzte Woche wurde von der Polizeu klargemacht, und ging auch durch die Presse, das die Bestimmungen so zu verstehen seien, das längeres Verweilen, auch einzelner Personen nicht unter die Ausnahmen der Sperre fallen, als Beispiele wurde eben Schachspielen oder auf nen Kissen ein Buch lesen genannt. Ich hatte mir für mich da zusammengereimt, das auch eben Angeln darunter fällt, wie alle anderen ortskonstanten Freiluftaktivitäten.
Insofern ist es auf der Handlungsebene erstmal garnicht so wichtig, ob die Nachfrage des Internetjournalisten zu der expliziten Erwähnung von Angeln geführt hat. Ich bin mir sicher, hätte ich mich letzte Woche an die Spree gesetzt, wäre ich vermutlich ebenso wie der junge Mann mit Klappstuhl und Laptop verscheucht worden.
Inzwischen hat auch das Fischereiamt das Angeln explizit verboten;




__





						Fischereiamt Berlin - Berlin.de
					

Fischereiamt wahrt die Fischereirechte Berlins, hat die ordnungsrechtliche, fischereibiologische Aufsicht, fördert die Berufs-, Angelfischerei und Fischzucht




					www.berlin.de
				



Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darum hätte man keine schlafenden Hunde wecken müssen. Denn solange es Ermmessenspielraum ohne Rechtsgrundlage ist, gäbe es auch keine Konsequenzen zu befürchten. Inzwischen aber schon.



Naja wenn inzwischen die offizielle Anweisung lautet "Alles, was keine aktive Bewegung ist, ist nicht gedeckt" (Edit: siehe Minis Beitrag: so scheint ja auch die offiziell kommunizierte Auslegung zu sein), dann gibt es da beim Angeln eben keinen Ermessensspielraum mehr. Sicher mag das übertrieben sein, wie auch Buch lesen, Sonnen im Park etc., aber das ist die rechtsverbindliche Linie des Berliner Senats.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> hätte ich mich letzte Woche *an die Spree gesetzt*, wäre ich vermutlich ebenso wie der junge Mann mit Klappstuhl und Laptop verscheucht worden.




Und als Wanderangler/Trotter?
Also beweglicher "Spaziergänger" mit Angel?

Aus meiner Sicht gab es einen Ermessensspielraum, der aufgrund ständiger Nachfragerei, gestrichen wurde.
Jetzt darfst du ja - im Gegensatz zu sonstigen Spaziergängern und Joggern - nichtmal mehr aktiv angeln.


----------



## Gummiadler (1. April 2020)

Und was ist mit Angel(a)???

Ist sie deshalb in Quarantäne?


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2020)

ich lese die ganze zeit * jener Redakteur* ist das der _dessen_ Name nicht genannt werden darf Lord Voldemort? bei jedem anderen hätte ich mich gewundert

Edit by Mod - link gelöscht!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht gab es einen Ermessensspielraum



So ist es! Der is nun futsch. DANKE MERKEL


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> So ist es! Der is nun futsch. DANKE MERKEL




Was hat MERKEL damit zu tun?


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was hat MERKEL damit zu tun?



im Zweifelsfall immer die Merkel, ich könnte dir aber sagen wer damit zu tun hat, es ist  *jener Redakteur* _dessen_ Name nicht genannt werden darf


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was hat MERKEL damit zu tun?


Das war ironisch gemeint! Ist so ein Spruch... Kennste nicht?


----------



## phirania (1. April 2020)

Nu geht mir auch ein Licht auf wers verbockt hat..  
Schade, aber zum Glück kann ich morgen noch an meinen See zum angeln gehen.....


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2020)

Die Auslegung in Berlin, dass man sich nicht auf eine Parkbank setzen dürfte ist schon etwas realitätsfern. Der gleiche Grund wird u.a. auch für das Verbot des Angeln angeführt. In Berlins Innenstadt ist der Aufenthalt im Freien aber auch ganz anders gestaltet, als im Flächenland mit eigenem Garten bzw. einem weiten Feld oder Wald in der Nähe. Soll man in Berlin dreimal den Alex oder den Kudamm hoch und runter laufen, um an der frischen Luft zu sein?
Ausgerechnet die Grünen (und auch die Linke) wollen dieses Verbot lockern um wenigstens 15 Minuten am Platz sitzen zu können. Das würde zumindest Spinnanglern helfen, die eh nicht lange an einem Platz bleiben
Sitzenbleiben nicht bestrafen!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und als Wanderangler/Trotter?
> Also beweglicher "Spaziergänger" mit Angel?



Je, nun, ich schätze die Berliner Polizeibeamten, grade in diesem Virusschlamassel, aber ich würde sie nie mit Mitgliedern eines Debattierclubs verwechseln, oder sie mit Vorträgen über die feinen Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Angelmethoden von ihren Pflichten abhalten. Ich glaub die haben nichts gegen Angler im Speziellen, aber ein Mr. Oberschlau fällt ihnen bestimmt auf den Wecker.


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Nu geht mir auch ein Licht auf wers verbockt hat..



guten Morgen, auch schon wach?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub die haben nichts gegen Angler im Speziellen, aber ein Mr. Oberschlau fällt ihnen bestimmt auf den Wecker.



Ich denke das würde dann auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen.
Faktisch hätten sie jedenfalls nichts dagegen zu setzen.

Nun ist das Kind aber im Brunnen dank Lord Woldemort.......


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2020)

Fakt:
Da existiert eine Verordnung, nach der das Angeln explizid erlaubt ist. 
Die Wapo dort meint aber : interessiert mich nicht, wir machen selbst unsere Gesetze und verbietet den Leuten weiter zu angeln.
Ein Angeljournalist (dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf) tut seine berufsmäßige Pflicht und hakt nach, ihm daraus einen Vorwurf zu machen ist 
aus meiner Sicht schäbig.
Egal wie man zu ihm, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf auch stehen mag.

Das neudeutsche Wort dafür nennt man bashing


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Fakt:
> Da existiert eine Verordnung, nach der das Angeln explizid erlaubt ist.
> Die Wapo dort meint aber : interessiert mich nicht, wir machen selbst unsere Gesetze und verbietet den Leuten weiter zu angeln.
> Ein Angeljournalist (dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf) tut seine berufsmäßige Pflicht und hakt nach.....................



Bis dahin richtig, danach Unfug!

Er hätte bei der WaPo nachhaken(Rechtsgrundlage) sollen, anstatt die oberen Behörden zu wecken und ein komplettes Verbot anzufragen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2020)

Bin kein Anwalt, aber ob die Exekutive einen solchen Ermessungsspielraum hat, bezweifel ich .

Im Übrigen bleibe ich dabei : Er tat seine journalistische Pflicht.


----------



## Andal (1. April 2020)

Wo bitte ist das Problem, wenn man sich in den Zeiten der aktuellen Krise und die haben wir ganz deutlich, einfach bescheidet und die Füsse still hält, zu Hause bleibt und es erträgt?

Wenn man es den Anglern erlaubt, respektive nicht untersagt, was ist dann meinetwegen mit den Surfern, den Seglern u.s.w.u.s.f.? Die halten ja auch alle die 2 m Regelung ein. Und bis man KEKS buchstabiert hat, sind alle wieder, wie eh und je draußen und es wird lustig infiziert...!

Mir macht dieser "Hausarrest" auch keinen wirklichen Spaß, ich würde auch lieber herumrennen und treiben, wonach mir der Sinn so steht. Geht halt jetzt aus bekannten Gründen nicht und es steht auch etwas mehr zur Debatte, als "ein bisserl Schnupfen". Und in einem Ballungsraum, wie Berlin, ist es ungleich etwas anderes, als irgendwo "am Arsch der Welt", wo man so und so den lieben langen Tag keine Menschenseele antrifft.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. April 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Alte Weisheiten neu betrachtet:
> 
> „Gehe nicht zum Fürst, wenn du nicht gerufen wirst.“



Hallo,

oder auch, wie meine Mutter immer zu sagen pflegte: "Wer lange frägt, geht lange irr."

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist das Problem, wenn man sich in den Zeiten der aktuellen Krise und die haben wir ganz deutlich, einfach bescheidet und die Füsse still hält, zu Hause bleibt und es erträgt?
> 
> Wenn man es den Anglern erlaubt, respektive nicht untersagt, was ist dann meinetwegen mit den Surfern, den Seglern u.s.w.u.s.f.? Die halten ja auch alle die 2 m Regelung ein. Und bis man KEKS buchstabiert hat, sind alle wieder, wie eh und je draußen und es wird lustig infiziert...!
> 
> Mir macht dieser "Hausarrest" auch keinen wirklichen Spaß, ich würde auch lieber herumrennen und treiben, wonach mir der Sinn so steht. Geht halt jetzt aus bekannten Gründen nicht und es steht auch etwas mehr zur Debatte, als "ein bisserl Schnupfen". Und in einem Ballungsraum, wie Berlin, ist es ungleich etwas anderes, als irgendwo "am Arsch der Welt", wo man so und so den lieben langen Tag keine Menschenseele antrifft.



Es ist natürlich auch So !
Es sollte generell alles Erlaubt sein was nicht verboten ist und nicht alles verboten sein was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist! 
Warum sollte eine Sache verboten sein, die nicht schädlich ist? 
Wenn am Wasser die aktuellen Verhaltensregeln eingehalten werden, gefährde ich niemand, nach Aussage unserer Experten! 
Natürlich sehe auch ich ein das man dort vielleicht unterscheiden muss ob öffentliches Gewässer, für jeden zugänglich und eventuell große Menschenansammlungen zu erwarten? 
Oder eingefriedetes Privatgewässer eines Vereins oder ganz krass Privatgewässer einer Privatperson ....
Generelle Verbote ohne wenn und aber, empfinde ich persönlich als Kritisch! 
Sinnvolle Verbote zum Wohl Aller hingegen, von Nöten! 
Da gibt's nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß sondern auch viel Grau !

Ansonsten bin ich jemand der Sich ohne groß zu Murren ,Zuhause hinsetzt und das schlechteste TV Programm seit 50 Jahren genießt 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (1. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich auch So !
> Es sollte generell alles Erlaubt sein was nicht verboten ist und nicht alles verboten sein was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist!
> Warum sollte eine Sache verboten sein, die nicht schädlich ist?
> Wenn am Wasser die aktuellen Verhaltensregeln eingehalten werden, gefährde ich niemand, nach Aussage unserer Experten!
> ...


Es geht aber  nicht um irgendwo im Pfälzer Wald, oder in den Weiten Meck-Pomms. Es geht um dem Ballungsraum Berlin, wo keiner aus dem Haus kommt und nicht wenigstens drei Leuten über die Füße fällt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2020)

Jupp und auch da ist Bewegung im Freien erlaubt.
Nur angeln jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es geht aber  nicht um irgendwo im Pfälzer Wald, oder in den Weiten Meck-Pomms. Es geht um dem Ballungsraum Berlin, wo keiner aus dem Haus kommt und nicht wenigstens drei Leuten über die Füße fällt.



Deshalb hatte ich ja auch gesagt, es darf keine generelle Entscheidung sein !
Muss mehr oder weniger eine Einzelentscheidung für gewisse Gewässer bleiben! 
Hier bei uns in Braunschweig, hab ich auch schon Situationen erlebt die nicht vertretbar sind!  Ohne näher drauf eingehen zu wollen! 
Rechtfertigt trotzdem keine Sippenhaft 

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Muss mehr oder weniger eine Einzelentscheidung für gewisse Gewässer bleiben!



Der Berliner Senat hat derzeit sicherlich andere, dringlichere Probleme als für jeden der Hunderten/Tausenden Flussarme, Bäche, Gräben, Seen, Teiche und Tümpel in Berlin einzeln abzuwägen.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber ganz Deiner Meinung, Georg ;-)
> 
> Petri heil und beste Grüße, Georg.
> 
> (ich gehe nachher noch mal ne Runde Pietschen, mit Winklepicker, Augenmaß und gesundem Menschenverstand)


Viel Erfolg und Spaß mein lieber Georg.


----------



## bic zip (1. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich ja auch gesagt, es darf keine generelle Entscheidung sein !
> Muss mehr oder weniger eine Einzelentscheidung für gewisse Gewässer bleiben!
> Hier bei uns in Braunschweig, hab ich auch schon Situationen erlebt die nicht vertretbar sind!  Ohne näher drauf eingehen zu wollen!
> Rechtfertigt trotzdem keine Sippenhaft
> ...


Im Prinzip hast du Recht

Aber irgendeiner fühlt sich dann benachteiligt, zeigt mit dem Finger auf andere die dürfen und weint Abends bittere Tränen in sein Kissen.

Und wie früher vermittelt dann Mutti und verbietet es allen.

Auch ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen das ein Körper der Zuhause verweilt, nicht angesteckt werden kann und niemand anders anstecken kann.

Dadurch wird Wertvolle Zeit gewonnen,sei es an Kapazitäten im Krankenhaus die irgendwann fehlen oder Zeit einen Impfstoff zu entwickeln bevor halb Europa in Massengräbern liegt.

Die aktuelle Zahlen zeigen ja das sich die Fälle nicht verringern oder stagnieren sondern weiter exponentiell wachsen.


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Nach meiner Ansicht auch nicht nötig! 
Wenn es Gewässer gab wo mehrfach zuwieder gehandelt wurde ,kann man für dort Auflagen diktieren! 
Ansonsten sehe ich kein Grund und auch keine Rechtsgrundlage, Angeln zu untersagen! 
Meine Meinung! Es geht einfach gegen meine innere, liberale Einstellung


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. April 2020)

Hallo,

Ich halte es ja mit der Fraktion die das mit den wiederholten Nachfragen für eine Saudumme Aktion hält. 

Ansonsten rate ich ja jedem immer sich einen Verein zusuchen der seine Gewässer mit einem hohen Zaun schützt. Da fragt einfach keiner was hinterm Zaun passiert. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Blueser (1. April 2020)

"Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant."
Die haben nicht nur seit Corona gerade Hochkonjunktur.


----------



## phirania (1. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> guten Morgen, auch schon wach?


Hatte auch heute erst hier gelesen..


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> "Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant."
> Die haben nicht nur seit Corona gerade Hochkonjunktur.



Das ist sowas von Richtig! 
Die treffen sich dann wahrscheinlich alle gemeinsam zusammen Abends zu einem Bierchen in einem normalerweise geschlossenem Lokal! 
Und halten Sich für Systemrelevant 

LG


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> "Der größte Lump im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant."
> Die haben nicht nur seit Corona gerade Hochkonjunktur.





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von Richtig!
> Die treffen sich dann wahrscheinlich alle gemeinsam zusammen Abends zu einem Bierchen in einem normalerweise geschlossenem Lokal!
> Und halten Sich für Systemrelevant
> 
> LG


Ihr habt beide sowas von Recht.


----------



## Blueser (1. April 2020)

Das war übrigens ein sinngemäßes Zitat von (wahrscheinlich) Hoffmann von Fallersleben aus dem 19. Jahrhundert ...


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2020)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass einige ein falsches Bild von unseren Angelmöglichkeiten in Berlin haben. Natürlich gibt es wie anderswo auch einzelne Hot Spots, wo sich durchaus mal zwei fremde Angler aus dem Weg gehen sollten, aber in aller Regel finden sich entlang von Spree, Dahme und Havel sowie deren Seen genug Möglichkeiten die Kontaktsperre einzuhalten. Berlin soll mehr Brücken haben als Venedig.
Die Umsetzung der Verordnung durch die Wapo wäre aus meiner Sicht tatsächlich zu hinterfragen gewesen. Dass die Fischereibehörde irgendwann den Weg geht, dass Angeln zu verbieten bevor es Fotos von Gemeinschaftsangeln gibt war eigentlich auch klar. In der Zwischenzeit gab es eine Auslegungssache, die aus meiner Sicht für das Angeln gesprochen hätte. Aber das ist jetzt Geschichte.
Gut, dass viele Berliner Angler noch auf die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten von Brandenburg ausweichen können.
Ich kenne ähnliche Fälle, wo Bürger sofort zum Telefonhörer gegriffen haben, weil sich z.B. Kinder auf privaten Spielplätzen abgelöst hatten. Dazu wurde von den wenigen Eltern extra ein Plan erarbeitet worden, um ein Aufeinandertreffen zu vermeiden. Jetzt kann jeder den schon immer mal der Nachbar oder dessen Kinder gestört hat, unter dem Vorwand der Kontaktsperre die Polizei rufen. Und die muss dann natürlich kommen und handeln. Im Zweifel wenden sie das Recht dann mitunter strenger an, um sich selbst nicht angreifbar zu machen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. April 2020)

Aprilscherz ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. April 2020)




----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


>



Ist das der, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. April 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist das der, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf?


Lord Voldemort!!!


----------



## Andal (1. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Lord Voldemort!!!


"Jehova, Jehova, Jehova...!"


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. April 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist das der, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf?



Im englischen heißt der "swedish chef" - Du meinst sicherlich "schwäbisch chef" - 
Die Ähnlichkeit ist rein zufällig!


----------



## ollidi (2. April 2020)

@smithie 
Habe Deine Frage in den richtigen Thread verschoben.
Klickmich


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2020)

gibt es eigentliche irgendwo ein paar verlässliche Infos , warum die Wapo einigen Anglern Angelverbote ausgesprochen hat?
und hat sie das überhaupt ?


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2020)

[QUOTE="Danielsu83, post: 5031823, member: 190907"
Ansonsten rate ich ja jedem immer sich einen Verein zusuchen der seine Gewässer mit einem hohen Zaun schützt. Da fragt einfach keiner was hinterm Zaun passiert.

Mfg

Daniel
[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

das ist nicht so einfach. Die Errichtung eines Zaunes ist genehmigungspflichtig. Unterliegt einem Bebauungsplan (zumindest in Bayern). Ein solcher existiert in der Pampa gewöhnlich nicht, also darf da auch kein Zaun gebaut werden. Abgesehen davon, wenn ich jetzt mal an unseren 30 Hektar grossen Baggersee denke, wo uns auch noch einige Hektar angrenzende Uferflächen gehören. Dieses Gelände einzuzäunen, dazu würden 100.000 Euro wohl nicht reichen. Selbst bei unserem kleinen Baggersee mit etwa 2 Hektar und noch einmal soviel an Ufergrundstücken würde da schon ein Zaun von einem knappen Kilometer nötig sein.
Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren mal Händel mit einem Grundstücksbesitzer (Wochenendhaus), welchen es nicht passte, dass wir an unserer Wörnitz etwa 200 Meter lang am Ufer sein Grundstück benutzen. Also zäunte er das kurzer hand ein und die Angler konnten da nicht mehr entlang gehen. Den Zaun musste er nach dem, von uns (Verein) angestrengten Prozess schnell wieder entfernen, dazu bekam er noch ein Bußgeld wegen des schwarzbauens des Zaunes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. April 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentliche irgendwo ein paar verlässliche Infos , warum die Wapo einigen Anglern Angelverbote ausgesprochen hat?
> und hat sie das überhaupt ?



Meines Wissens wurden angeblich Abstände nicht eingehalten.


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wurden angeblich Abstände nicht eingehalten.



also Vermutung, irgendwer mussd och wissen und geschrieben habe und dabei gewesen sein, das ist Fakt .
mal unterstellt Dein Wissen stimmt, dann hätte die Wapo ja Recht ,oder?


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. April 2020)

1. Ja, es sind Vermutungen. Ich habe keinen Kontakt zu den Betroffenen. Das habe ich kenntlich gemacht. Ich habe ja auch nicht über diese Vorfälle berichtet. 

2. Angenommen, es seien tatsächlich Mindesabstände nicht eingehalten worden, dann kann und muss die WaPo dagegen vorgehen. 

3. ABER - und das ist der entscheidende Punkt - dann ist es eben NICHT das Problem, dass geangelt wurde, sondern dass dabei gegen Auflagen verstoßen wurde. Ist dann so, als ob Du beim Spazierengehen anderen zu nahe kommst.


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2020)

* jener Redakteur * _dessen_ Name nicht genannt werden darfbekommt gerade ein wenig Gegenwind von ein zwei Usern im seinem Netzwerk, was mich wundert, er hat es noch nicht gelöscht


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> 2. Angenommen, es seien tatsächlich Mindesabstände nicht eingehalten worden, dann kann und muss die WaPo dagegen vorgehen.



Das ist hier wohl das entscheidende Wort. Denn weder du, noch wir anderen hier wissen, ob das der Fall war oder ob es tatsächlich um das angeln an sich ging.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist hier wohl das entscheidende Wort. Denn weder du, noch wir anderen hier wissen, ob das der Fall war oder ob es tatsächlich um das angeln an sich ging.




Lieber Tobi, es gab doch zu dem Zeitpunkt noch kein explizites Angelverbot.
Darum kann es nur um den Mindestabstand gegangen sein.

Das Angelverbot wurde ja erst danach durch penetrantes Nachfragen bei oberen Behörden erwirkt - schlafende Hund geweckt sozusagen....


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> 1. Ja, es sind Vermutungen. Ich habe keinen Kontakt zu den Betroffenen. Das habe ich kenntlich gemacht. Ich habe ja auch nicht über diese Vorfälle berichtet.
> 
> 2. Angenommen, es seien tatsächlich Mindesabstände nicht eingehalten worden, dann kann und muss die WaPo dagegen vorgehen.
> 
> 3. ABER - und das ist der entscheidende Punkt - dann ist es eben NICHT das Problem, dass geangelt wurde, sondern dass dabei gegen Auflagen verstoßen wurde. Ist dann so, als ob Du beim Spazierengehen anderen zu nahe kommst.



alles Gut, das war nicht als Vorwurf oder iregendwas gemeint, ich hab nur mal versucht zu klären, was eigentlich fest steht und was nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist hier wohl das entscheidende Wort. Denn weder du, noch wir anderen hier wissen, ob das der Fall war oder ob es tatsächlich um das angeln an sich ging.



Richtig, und genau deswegen habe ich mich da auch nicht aus dem Fenster gehängt. Die Brechstange hilft nicht immer. Manchmal sind die leisen Töne deutlich hilfreicher und da muss man halt als Journalist auch mal zurückstecken. Das ist dann nicht publikumswirksam und nicht dazu angetan, sich als Retter der Anglerschaft zu gerieren. Ich weiß, dass es bereits Gespräche gab, um die Situation zu klären. Das ist jetzt deutlich, deutlich schwieriger geworden. Die Behörden wurden öffentlich zum Handeln gezwungen und sind - leider - diesen restriktiven Weg gegangen. 

Ich habe meinem Ärger Luft gemacht, das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen. Bringt nichts, da jetzt noch weiter drauf rumzureiten. Hätte ich mich an meine selbst auferlegte Regel gehalten, bei Ärger erstmal eine Nacht drüber zu schlafen, hätte ich wahrscheinlich gar nichts geschrieben. Ändert ja doch nichts mehr. So war's ziemlich impulsiv und emotional.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tobi, es gab doch zu dem Zeitpunkt noch kein explizites Angelverbot.
> Darum kann es nur um den Mindestabstand gegangen sein.
> 
> Das Angelverbot wurde ja erst danach durch penetrantes Nachfragen vei oberen Behörden erwirkt - schlafende Hund geweckt sozusagen....



Jener Redakteur schreibt auf seiner Seite, ihn haben Berichte erreicht, wo Anglern ganz konkret gesagt wurde angeln sei verboten. Die Polizei hat das also so oder so schon durchgesetzt. Erst dann hat er ja die neue Anfrage gestellt. Und in der Antwort steht ja nichts dass jetzt ein Angelverbot beschlossen wurde oder wird. Da steht, dass das Angeln (genauso wie viele andere Freizeitaktivitäten auch) nach der neuen Auslegung nicht durch die Anordnungen gedeckt sei auf Grund der Nichtbewegung. Man kann das jetzt jenem redakteur anlasten, aber die Tatsachen sehen eher danach aus, dass die Berliner ganz strikt jede Nichtbewegung verbieten und das eben auch beim Angeln schon vorher konsequent durchgesetzt haben.

Ich mag jenen Küchenchef ja auch nicht wirklich, aber so fair muss man ein, das ganze ein wenig differenzierter zu betrachten finde ich.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Ärger Luft gemacht, das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen. Bringt nichts, da jetzt noch weiter drauf rumzureiten. Hätte ich mich an meine selbst auferlegte Regel gehalten, bei Ärger erstmal eine Nacht drüber zu schlafen, hätte ich wahrscheinlich gar nichts geschrieben. Ändert ja doch nichts mehr. So war's ziemlich impulsiv und emotional.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jener Redakteur schreibt auf seiner Seite, ihn haben Berichte erreicht, wo Anglern ganz konkret gesagt wurde angeln sei verboten. Die Polizei hat das also so oder so schon durchgesetzt. Erst dann hat er ja die neue Anfrage gestellt. Und in der Antwort steht ja nichts dass jetzt ein Angelverbot beschlossen wurde oder wird. Da steht, dass das Angeln (genauso wie viele andere Freizeitaktivitäten auch) nach der neuen Auslegung nicht durch die Anordnungen gedeckt sei auf Grund der Nichtbewegung. Man kann das jetzt jenem redakteur anlasten, aber die Tatsachen sehen eher danach aus, dass die Berliner ganz strikt jede Nichtbewegung verbieten und das eben auch beim Angeln schon vorher konsequent durchgesetzt haben.
> 
> Ich mag jenen Küchenchef ja auch nicht wirklich, aber so fair muss man ein, das ganze ein wenig differenzierter zu betrachten finde ich.



Und ich seh's komnplett anders. Die Berliner hatten einen Handlungsspielraum. Eine Verordnung, die ihnen diese Aktivität zugestanden hat. Ok, wenn man Pech hatte, wurde man von der WaPo verscheucht. So what??
Aber jetzt ist der Drops gelutscht, weil man nach einem Verbot gebettelt hat.
Es ist nun mal wirklich so: Wie sollen denn die Behörden bitte reagieren, wenn man so "schlau" nachfragt. Meinste wirklich die sagen: "Ach ja, da haben unsere Ordnungshüter aber nicht genau aufgepasst!! Entschuldigung. Bitte angelt weiter"! Ernshaft??
Was da für eine Antwort kommt, das sollte JEDEM, wirklich JEDEM erfahrenen Journalisten (nicht Redakteur - is er nicht!!!) klar sein.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das das nicht Schule macht und nicht schon andere Behörden in weiteren Bundesländern aufgescheucht wurden. Das wäre dann wirklich die absolute Heldentat!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jener Redakteur schreibt auf seiner Seite, ihn haben Berichte erreicht, wo Anglern ganz konkret gesagt wurde angeln sei verboten.




Und genau da beißt sich der Hund in den Schwanz!

1. Erzählen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich habe keinen Bericht eines betroffenen Anglers gefunden!
2. Wäre selbst diese Aussage fragwürdig wenn sie einem Gespräch mit der WaPo entstammen sollte weil nicht nachvollziehbar wie der tatsächliche Wortlaut war. Es gab ja noch kein explizites Angelverbot. Also muss die Rechtsgrundlage eine andere gewesen sein und da bleibt nur die Allgemeinverfügung(MIndestabstand usw.). Eine Nachfrage bei der WaPo hätte also völlig ausgereicht!


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Die Rechtsgrundlage ist ja offenbar der Passus in der Verfügung, dass alle nicht-bewegenden Tätigkeiten verboten sind. Und diesen Passus gibt es von Anfang an, was also ein de-facto-Angelverbot mit sich bringt (wenn man sowas wie trotting als Sonderfall jetzt mal nicht betrachtet). Und auch jetzt gibt es nirgends ein konkret ausgesprochenes Angelverbot, genauso wie der Senat kein Verbot herausgegeben hat im Park ein Buch zu lesen. Aber über den oben genannten Passus füllt das alles unter die nicht erlaubten Dinge.

Der Redakteur schreibt ja, dasa ihn solche Berichte erreicht hätten. Heißt ja nicht, dass sie irgendwo öffentlich publik gemacht waren. Man kann ihn jetzt unterstellen, dass er das nicht korrekt wiedergegeben hat, aber das ist dann reine Spekulation.

Und die WaPo hätte auch nicht gleich ihr ok gegeben, die hätten zumindest weiter oben naxhgefragt und sich so selbst absichert.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das das nicht Schule macht und nicht schon andere Behörden in weiteren Bundesländern aufgescheucht wurden. Das wäre dann wirklich die absolute Heldentat!!!



Andere Bundesländer haben aber nicht den strengen Passus in ihrer Allgemeinverfügung, dass alle nicht-bewegenden Tätigkeiten verboten sind. Daher besteht da keine Gefahr. Jener Redakteur (dein Chefredakteur sprach sogar von einem Chefredakteur) hatte bei uns ja auch im Bundesland nachgefragt. Der Landesverband im Anschluss auch nochmal. Mein Verein auch nochmal. Letztendlich hat unser Landwirtschaftsministerium die Frage samr Antwort sogar in eine Corona-FAQ mit aufgenommen, weil so viele Anfragen kamen. Und das alles ohne Verbot, weil unsere Allgemeinverfügung nicht darauf abzielt, die Leute möglichst viel zuhause einzusperren. Die Berliner Verfügung schon, dir ist da aber ein Sonderfall.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und auch jetzt gibt es nirgends ein konkret ausgesprochenes Angelverbot,




Doch:





__





						Fischereiamt Berlin - Berlin.de
					

Fischereiamt wahrt die Fischereirechte Berlins, hat die ordnungsrechtliche, fischereibiologische Aufsicht, fördert die Berufs-, Angelfischerei und Fischzucht




					www.berlin.de
				




Und dieses gab es vor den penetranten Anfragen dazu nicht!


----------



## Tomasz (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Rechtsgrundlage ist ja offenbar der Passus in der Verfügung, dass alle nicht-bewegenden Tätigkeiten verboten sind. Und diesen Passus gibt es von Anfang an, was also ein de-facto-Angelverbot mit sich bringt (wenn man sowas wie trotting als Sonderfall jetzt mal nicht betrachtet). *Und auch jetzt gibt es nirgends ein konkret ausgesprochenes Angelverbot*, genauso wie der Senat kein Verbot herausgegeben hat im Park ein Buch zu lesen. Aber über den oben genannten Passus füllt das alles unter die nicht erlaubten Dinge.
> 
> Der Redakteur schreibt ja, dasa ihn solche Berichte erreicht hätten. Heißt ja nicht, dass sie irgendwo öffentlich publik gemacht waren. Man kann ihn jetzt unterstellen, dass er das nicht korrekt wiedergegeben hat, aber das ist dann reine Spekulation.
> 
> Und die WaPo hätte auch nicht gleich ihr ok gegeben, die hätten zumindest weiter oben naxhgefragt und sich so selbst absichert.



Doch das Verbot gibt es jetzt definitiv:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier ist das Verbot jetzt leider auch offiziell auf der Seite des Berliner Fischereiamtes nachzulesen:
> Fischereiamt zum Angelverbot
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Aber da steht 

"Aufgrund der umfangreichen Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung der Pandemie ist das Angeln von den Ausnahmen der EindämmVO nicht abgedeckt.

*Alle Formen der Angelfischerei sind somit bis auf Weiteres im Land Berlin verboten."*

Also Verboten durch die Eindämmverordnung, es wurde aber kein seperat beschlossenes Angelverbot erlassen. Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied, denn die Verordnung gilt schon seit Wochen und damit war das angeln auch seit Wochen eigentlich schon verboten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also Verboten durch die Eindämmverordnung, es wurde aber kein seperat beschlossenes Angelverbot erlassen.




Wenn das Fischereiamt schreibt:

*"Alle Formen der Angelfischerei sind somit bis auf Weiteres im Land Berlin verboten."* 

dann ist das ein expilzites Verbot!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied, denn die Verordnung gilt schon seit Wochen und damit war das angeln auch seit Wochen eigentlich schon verboten.




Nein.
Angeln war darin gar nicht erwähnt - also erlaubt bzw. schlechtenfalls eine Grauzone/Ermessensspielraum(von dem wir oben sprachen).

Das expilzite Verbot durch das Fischereiamt gibt es erst seit der Nachfragen.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Der Satz selbst ist kein Verbot. Er erklärt nur, dass wegen der Verordnung (Satz vorher) ein Verbot herrscht.

Wenn das Angeln nicht durch die Verordnung gedeckt ist und diese seit Wochen gilt, dann ist angeln seit Wochen nicht erlaubt. Wenn es nicht erlaubt ist, ist es verboten.


----------



## Tomasz (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Aber da steht
> 
> "Aufgrund der umfangreichen Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung der Pandemie ist das Angeln von den Ausnahmen der EindämmVO nicht abgedeckt.
> 
> ...



Das Angeln war nach Einführung der Verordnung definitiv erlaubt und wurde so auch dem Netzwerk schriftlich von der SenUVK übermittelt. Erst auf Grund der Nachfrage machte das Fischereiamt einen Rückzieher. Ob die zuständige Gesundheitsbehörde da auch mitgeht?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Satz selbst ist kein Verbot.




Das ist ein Irrtum.

Wenn das Fischereiamt schreibt VERBOTEN dann ist es ein VERBOT.
Und das gab es vorher nicht explizit fürs Angeln.
Logisch irgendwie ne?

Ansonsten sie den Beitrag drüber von Tomasz.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum.
> 
> Wenn das Fischereiamt schreibt VERBOTEN dann ist es ein VERBOT.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber verboten durch die seit Wochen geltende Verordnung, nicht durch das Fischereiamt. Das Fischereiamt schreibt nur, dass es DURCH DIE VERORDNUNG verboten ist, es hat das Verbot aber nicht Selbst erlassen. Das ist der entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, aber verboten durch die seit Wochen geltende Verordnung, nicht durch das Fischereiamt. Das Fischereiamt schreibt nur, dass es DURCH DIE VERORDNUNG verboten ist, es hat das Verbot aber nicht Selbst erlassen. Das ist der entscheidende Punkt.




Der Zusatz ist offentsichtlich eine Ausrede vom Fischereiamt um das Verbot zu rechtfertigen.
Irgendw eine "Begründung" mussten sie ja schreiben auch wenn die faktisch falsch ist.

Denn:


Tomasz schrieb:


> Das Angeln war nach Einführung der Verordnung definitiv erlaubt und wurde so auch dem Netzwerk *schriftlich von der SenUVK übermittelt*



Also gibt es das nachgereichte Angelverbot erst nach und aufgrund der penetranten Fragerei.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Die Frage ist, ob es tatsächlich erlaubt war oder ob es von der Polizei anfangs nur so interpretiert wurde. Da ja selbst Rumsitzen auf Parkbänken inzwischen als verboten gilt schätze ich eher, dass das alles eigentlich verboten sein sollte, aber die Polizei das erst mit Verzögerung realisiert und umgesetzt hat. Aber genau wird das keiner von uns wissen, ist eben mein Eindruck der Entwicklung in Berlin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, aber verboten durch die seit Wochen geltende Verordnung, nicht durch das Fischereiamt. Das Fischereiamt schreibt nur, dass es DURCH DIE VERORDNUNG verboten ist, es hat das Verbot aber nicht Selbst erlassen. Das ist der entscheidende Punkt.



Warum wird das Angeln in Berlin jetzt explizit verboten, wenn die Verordnung diesen Punkt schon im Vorfeld inbegriffen hatte? Macht keinen Sinn, ergo muss ein neuer Ansatz für Debatten geliefert worden sein.

Ein vorheriger Verstoß galt der Kontaktsperre oder Versammlungsverboten, aber nicht explizit dem Angeln. Jetzt ist die reine Ausübung des Fischfang ein Tabu und das stand die letzten Wochen nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob es tatsächlich erlaubt war




Ja war es.
Die
Senatsverwaltung für Umwelt, Verkehr und Klimaschutz

hat das schriftlich bestätigt:


Tomasz schrieb:


> Das Angeln war nach Einführung der Verordnung definitiv erlaubt und wurde so auch dem Netzwerk *schriftlich von der SenUVK übermittelt*



Und damit hätte man die Fragerei dahingehend auch gut sein lassen müssen!


----------



## Tomasz (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, aber verboten durch die seit Wochen geltende Verordnung, nicht durch das Fischereiamt. Das Fischereiamt schreibt nur, dass es DURCH DIE VERORDNUNG verboten ist, es hat das Verbot aber nicht Selbst erlassen. Das ist der entscheidende Punkt.



Die Anfrage vom Netzwerk und die Antwort der SenUVK bezog sich auf die Angelmöglichkeiten im Zuge der "Verordnung zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus in Berlin" (siehe dort).
Die Antwort vom 24.03.2020 war demnach "Sowohl das Angeln wie auch die notwendigen Fahrten wären erlaubt."

Ich will mich jetzt aber nicht in Wortklauberei und Schuldzuweisungen ergeben. Es ist jetzt definitiv verboten oder eben nicht erlaubt. Schade!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Ich habe eben den Eindruck, dass in Berlim anfangs noch vieles als erlaubt angesehen war und auch nicht verfolgt wurde, was die rwgiwrung mit der Verordnung aber eigentlich eingrenzen wollte. Auch abseits vom Angeln wurde ja schnell nachgezogen und immer mehr unterbunden. Darum gehe ich davon aus, dass sich viele untergeordnete Stellen die Verordnung einfach zu lasch interpretiert haben, das aber im Laufe der ersten Woche dann angezogen haben. Darum dann die gegensätzlichen Antworten des Ministeriums und aucj das konsequentere Einschreiten bezüglich anderer Freizeitaktivitäten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch abseits vom Angeln wurde ja schnell nachgezogen und immer mehr unterbunden.


Und weil das so ist, fragt man nun mal eben bei den Behörden nach, wann's denn fürs Angeln auch so weit ist!!! Jau stimmt, wenn man's so sieht, macht es Sinn


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2020)

es ist etwas nicht verboten , nur weil nirgends steht es ist erlaubt; es ist etwas verboten, wenn irgendwo steht , dass es verboten ist. Bis dahin ist es erlaubt, solange es nicht gegen irgend was anderes verstößt. nu plausibel?


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. April 2020)

Es gilt für mich u. a., das man schlafende Hunde nie wecken soll!  Zudem sollte  Leben und Leben lassen  ein Grundsatz sein, den - jeder- beherzigen sollte, BEVOR jemand uns indirekt vom Angeln fernhalten will! 

Ich bin vor kurzem mit dem Zug gefahren. Da fuhren zwar 2 Polizisten mit, aber die Leute und ich saßen nebeinander und auf den Vierer-Sitzgruppen auch gegenüber. 
Also nichts mit 1,5m Sicherheitsabstand! Dasselbe auch beim Ein- und Aussteigen! 
Hat die Polizisten Null interessiert... Wird deswegen das Bahnfahren verboten? 
Alles nur eine Folge davon, das bei uns die S- und Regionalbahnen jetzt nur noch alle 2h fahren! 

Das ist so viel schlimmer, als bereits schon bestandene Regelungen zum Angeln durch unnütze Fragen(steller) verschärfen zu wollen oder zu müssen! 
Ich hoffe, das bis zum Start der Raubfischsaison ab dem 1.Mai oder einen Monat später die Ausgehbeschränkungen wieder etwas gelockert werden können und es dann mehr geheilte bzw. gesundgewordene Menschen gibt, 
als Neuinfektionen! 

In diesem Sinne-. Bleibt gesund bzw. gute Besserung,  und
vor allem:

Viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Bert62 (2. April 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> es ist etwas nicht verboten , nur weil nirgends steht es ist erlaubt; es ist etwas verboten, wenn irgendwo steht , dass es verboten ist. Bis dahin ist es erlaubt, solange es nicht gegen irgend was anderes verstößt. nu plausibel?



Dann versuch ich`s mal chronologisch. In Berlin gibt es eine Verordnung zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus (22.03.2020) https://www.berlin.de/corona/massnahmen/verordnung/#headline_1_12 , nach der es eine, wenn auch nicht expliziet so genannte Ausgangssperre ($14, Absatz 1) gibt, wonach sich die Menschen dauerhaft in ihrer Wohnung aufzuhalten haben. Ausnahmen gibt es, die für uns Berliner Angler reklamierte ist in $14, Absatz 3 unter i genannte. "Sport und Bewegung an der frischen Luft..." Die Beantwortung der Anfrage der "nicht genannt werden dürfenden Quelle" erfolgte am 24.03.2020, wonach Angeln erlaubt sei. Am 27.03.2020 erfolgte eine Präzisierung der Verhaltensregeln https://www.berlin.de/aktuelles/berlin/6122241-958092-corona-regeln-laengeres-verweilen-im-par.html  Seit dem setzt die Polizei diese stringenst durch, was zu den Anfragen bei der "nicht genannt werden dürfenden Quelle" führte. Nach erneuter Anfrage an die Behörde vom 31.03.2020 wurde der "nicht genannt werden dürfenden Quelle" seitens dieser mitgeteilt, dass das Angeln nunmehr auf Grund der "Verweildauer" nicht mehr unter die in $14, Absatz 3, unter i genannte Ausnahme von der Ausgangsbeschränkung fällt.

Über Sinn / Widersinn bzw. Berechtigung (wir Angler "dürfen das") mag man trefflich streiten können. Nur möchte ich das nicht in der aktuellen Situation mit dem Polizisten tun, der mich vom Wasser wegschickt. Die sind hier in Berlin aktuell mehr als humorbefreit.

Ich sehe, auch wenn ich beileibe kein Fan von ihm bin, seitens des "nicht genannt werden dürfenden" keinen Fehler. Er hat uns Berliner Angler informiert & somit nicht ins offene Messer laufen lassen. Ich hätte diese Information sehr gern von eurer Plattform erfahren. Schade, dass seitens Einiger auf beiden Seiten immer wieder so viel Häme & Gülle übereinander gekippt werden, statt gemeinsam für alle Angler zu streiten. Ist wohl so`n Gesellschaftsding.  

Aber zur Info für alle, die die Verordnung nicht zu Ende lesen wollen, die Beschränkungungen des $14 & somit des Angelns gelten lt. $18 nur bis einschließlich 05.04.2020 (aktuell jedenfalls). Also habt euch bitte alle wieder lieb und bleibt gesund.

Bert

Update: Quelle Berliner Zeitung 02.04.2020; 18:30; 
"Bei einer Sitzung am späten Nachmittag wollte der Senat die Restriktionen verlängern - und zwar bis 19. April, wie Müller ankündigte. Zudem soll ein Bußgeldkatalog aufgelegt werden, in dem steht, welcher Verstoß gegen die Regeln wie geahndet wird. (dpa) "


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Kurze Aufklärung der Sachlage. In den letzten Tagen (mit Schwerpunkt am Wochenende) gingen mehrerer Anrufe bei den Ordnungsbehörden ein, dass Angler sich an den Gewässern aufhalten würden, Spaziergängern wurde der Aufenthalt an den Gewässern auf Bänken hingegen untersagt. Spaziergänger wurden zum weitergehen aufgefordert und so wurden auch Angler von den Ordnungsbehörden aufgefordert das Angeln einzustellen. Als Begründung wurde der Erlass angeführt.

Die Ordnungsbehörden haben hier dann eine schnelle und abschließende Klärung durch den Senat eingefordert. Nachzulesen ist das bereits ein paar Tage vorher. Der Rechtsprofessor für Polizeirecht Michael Knape hatte die Tage zuvor kritisiert, dass es fast unmöglich sei, die aufgestellten Regelungen zu kontrollieren und hatte den Senat zu Nachbesserung aufgefordert. In Berlin darf man die Wohnung gemäß der Verordnung nur noch mit triftigem Grund verlassen, hierzu gibt es jedoch viele Ausnahmen, zum Beispiel  "Sport und Bewegung an frischer Luft". Die Polizei hatte noch am Montag beklagt, dass es fast unmöglich sei, die Verordnung zu kontrollieren oder urschzusetzen ohne klare Regelungen. Hintergrund der verschärften Regelungen dürfte sein, dass der Berliner Senat unbedingt die Ordnungsbehörden rechtlich absichern wollte und eine richtige Ausgangssperre verhindern wollte.

Die geforderten Nachbesserungen wurde von den zuständigen Stellen dann umgesetzt (nicht nur beim Angeln!), leider nicht im Interesse von uns Anglern. Das pauschale Angelverbot erscheint auf den ersten Eindruck willkürlich, dient jedoch sicherlich auch zur Entlastung der Ordnungsbehörden. 

Der Schriftverkehr hierzu liegt uns vor.

Noch eine abschließende Anmerkung. Wie soll die Polizei Spaziergängern erklären, dass ein Angler dort sitzen darf, ein Spaziergänger hingegen nicht? Insbesondere jetzt vor den bevorstehenden Feirtagen und Frühlingswetter würden die Ordnungsbehörden vermutlich den Erlass nicht mehr kontrollieren und durchsetzen können und wir alle wollen doch, dass diese Beschränkungen alsbald ein Ende haben, oder?

Eventuell hätte sich auch jemand mal die Mühe machen sollen, sich intensiv mit der rechtlichen Beurteilung dieses Vorgangs auseinanderzusetzen. Aber vom Sofa im Internet ist es ja einfacher und insbesondere dann, wenn man endlich mal richtig wilde Sau mit Gleichgesinnten spielen kann. Es hat sich erst einmal nichts an der Situation geändert! Die Polizei hat bereits am Wochenende Platzverweise gegenüber Anglern ausgesprochen (Twitter- Kanal der Berliner Polizei). Für die Umsetzung ist gemäß Verordnung der Senat für Gesundheit zuständig, das Angelverbot wurde jedoch vom Senat für Umwelt ausgesprochen. 

*Grundsätzlich sollen alle Maßnahmen nach dem Infektionsschutz dazu dienen, übertragbaren Krankheiten beim Menschen vorzubeugen, Infektionen frühzeitig zu erkennen und ihre Weiterverbreitung zu verhindern. Hieraus – und ausschließlich aus dem Infektionsschutzgesetz – ergeben sich für die Behörden des Bundes, des Landes oder auch der Kommunen Möglichkeiten, Menschen in ihren Freiheiten zu beschränken. *Ja, und wo ist hier zu erkennen, dass Angeln verboten werden muss? Das setzt also voraus, dass es einen Nachweis oder einen begründeten Verdacht geben muss, dass Angler alleine am Gewässer das Corona- Virus verbreiten! Nein, dass Angelverbot wurde formuliert, weil die Ordnungsbehörden die schlecht gemachte Verordnung des Berliner Senats nicht durchsetzen konnen!

In Schleswig- Holstein drohen ebenfalls neue Beschränkungen für Angler, jedoch sind wir hier im Austausch mit den Behörden. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns auch zu dem Vorgang in Berlin geäußert, da bei uns hier oben eine ähnliche Situation droht und die Rechtslage ähnlich ist. Insbesondere die Heringsangler stehen bei den Ordnungsbehörden am Pranger. In SH stellt sich dann die Frage, ob ein Kanal oder eine Hafenanlage ein natürliches Gewässer ist- denn nur dort ist das Angeln nach Auslegung des Ministeriums erlaubt. Und so haben die Ordnungsbehörden hier ein ähnliches Problem. Im Zweifel werden wir Angler den kürzeren ziehen, denn ich denke einfach, dass Angeln wie in der Vergangenheit ohne großen WIderstand am einfachsten zu beschränken ist. Dann haben die Ordnungsbehörden eine Klarstellung und fertig. Einfach Angeln freizugeben und nur Verstösse gegen den Mindestabstand zu bestrafen, wäre aus "menschlicher" SIcht richtig und einfach, aber aus behördlicher SIcht zu einfach.

PS: Sorry, dass ich Eure Hetze und Mutmaßungen unterbrochen habe. Ihr dürft Euch jetzt gerne weiter austoben! BLEIBT GESUND!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. April 2020)

Meine Meinung:
Wenn die staatlichen Organe uneinheitlich agieren, ist es Aufgabe eines Journalisten, das klar zu stellen, denn gegenüber dem Staat gilt immer "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht".
Das ist hier geschehen, leider zum Nachteil der Berliner.
Soll man dafür jetzt den Journalisten/schwäbischen Chefkoch/den, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf an den Pranger stellen?
Oder ist es besser, un- oder falschinformierte Angler ins Messer laufen zu lassen, bei nicht absehbaren Strafen oder Prozesskosten?
Das könnt ihr euch wohl selber beantworten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Soll man dafür jetzt den Journalisten/schwäbischen Chefkoch/den, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf an den Pranger stellen?
> Oder ist es besser, un- oder falschinformierte Angler ins Messer laufen zu lassen, bei nicht absehbaren Strafen oder Prozesskosten?



Besser und sinnvoller wäre es, die rechtliche Grundlage für das Angelverbot zu hinterfragen! Das Infektionsschutzgesetz gibt ein Angeblverbot ohne Ausgangsbeschränkung auf jeden Fall nicht her.


----------



## Trotta (2. April 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Noch eine abschließende Anmerkung. Wie soll die Polizei Spaziergängern erklären, dass ein Angler dort sitzen darf, ein Spaziergänger hingegen nicht?



Und wie soll man einem Angler jetzt erklären, dass ein Spaziergänger sich neuerdings (laut Tagesspiegel) nicht nur hinsetzen, sondern sogar hinlegen darf, der Angler aber nicht?

_"Bei „Sport und Bewegung an der frischen Luft“, die weiter als berechtigte Gründe zum Verlassen der Wohnung gelten, ist es jetzt auch ausdrücklich erlaubt „Erholungsphasen“ einzulegen – „auf fest installierten Sitzgelegenheiten“ und bei Wahrung des Mindestabstands von 1,50 Metern.  Sich auf Decken in Parks zu legen ist auch zulässig, solange ein Mindestabstand von fünf Metern zu Nachbarn eingehalten wird."_









						Verstöße gegen Corona-Regeln werden teuer: „Erholungsphasen“ auf Berliner Parkbänken sind jetzt ausdrücklich erlaubt
					

Der Senat lobt das vorbildliche Verhalten der Berliner und sieht von schärferen Maßnahmen ab. Wer aber gegen geltende Regeln verstößt, muss kräftig zahlen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Zwinkersmiley!


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Abwarten, wie es sich dann jetzt nach dem Update mit dem Angeln verhält. Denn heute hatte der zuständige Senat für Gesundheit das Wort und die haben auch bisher das Angeln nicht pauschal verboten. Und ein Angelverbot finde ich da immer noch nicht!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

Und ich bleibe dabei und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung: 
Hier hat man schlafende Hunde geweckt und ist vorschnell vorgeprescht...


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe dabei und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
> Hier hat man schlafende Hunde geweckt und ist vorschnell vorgeprescht...



Was ja anhand der Chronologie klar zu wiederlegen ist, da die Forderung der Ordnungsbehörden (und der dazugehörige Schriftverkehr) älter sind. Das manche meinen, hier ein gefundenes Fressen ausschlachten zu können, kann ich in teilen verstehen, hilft jedoch weder der Sache (als Angelmedium nicht den Berliner Anglern!) noch ist es fair, an diesen falschen Behauptungen festzuhalten. Die Fakten sprechen mittlerweile eine deutliche Sprache!


----------



## yukonjack (2. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe dabei und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
> Hier hat man schlafende Hunde geweckt und ist vorschnell vorgeprescht...


Da hast du sicherlich recht. Meine Meinung ist aber(ich mag den Chefkoch auch nicht besonders) er hat es nur gut mit uns Anglern gemeint. Das Ding ging nach hinten los, war aber nicht seine Absicht.


----------



## Tomasz (2. April 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier ist das Verbot jetzt leider auch offiziell auf der Seite des Berliner Fischereiamtes nachzulesen:
> Fischereiamt zum Angelverbot
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Vielleicht ist ja doch noch Bewegung in der Sache. Man hat ohnehin das Gefühl, dass sich Meldungen überschlagen und Behörden mitunter alleine dastehen, ohne sich auf übergeordnete Stellen berufen zu können. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Zufall.
Jedenfalls stand heute Nachmittag noch auf der Startseite des Fischereiamtes, dass das Angeln in Berlin auf Grund der Eindämmungsverordnung verboten sei. Das ist jetzt dort so nicht mehr zu lesen:
https://www.berlin.de/fischereiamt/
Das muss aber natürlich im Umkehrschluss nicht heißen, dass man von dem Verbot tatsächlich abgerückt ist. Wenn man glaubt mit dem Verbot rechtsicher zu sein, warum nimmt man es dann aber wieder von der Startseite?



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das Angeln war nach Einführung der Verordnung definitiv erlaubt und wurde so auch dem Netzwerk schriftlich von der SenUVK übermittelt. Erst auf Grund der Nachfrage machte das Fischereiamt einen Rückzieher (dieser Satz ist so nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand vielleicht nicht mehr zu halten). Ob die zuständige Gesundheitsbehörde da auch mitgeht?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Vielleicht hat man ja doch von Seiten der eigentlich zuständigen Gesundheitsverwaltung eine neue Gefährdungsanalyse gemacht?!
Ich hoffe wir bekommen hier wirklich bald Klarheit und das zu Gunsten des Angelns. Das Bild des einsammen wortkargen Anglers passt doch super zur eigentlich gut gemeinten Kontaktsperre. Und wenn es an der Ortsfestigkeit liegt, dann muss er eben öfers mal den Platz wechseln, wenn nichts beisst.

Dann klappt es auch mit der durch das RKI eingebrachten 15 Minuten Regel.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Man geht bei den Experten im RKI und auch andesrwo (z.B. in der Schweiz) tatsächlich davon aus, dass die Ansteckungsgefahr nach 15 Minuten engen Kontaktes (face- to-face unterhalb von 1,5 bzw. 2 m Abstand) deutlich zunimmt. Zudem ist die Ansteckungsgefahr in geschlossenen Räumen höher als im Freien. Das soll jetzt kein Aufruf zu 15-minütiger Rudelbildung sein, sondern es geht um die eigene Risikobewertung.
> Wobei dieser Wert kumulativ zu verstehen ist. D.h. bei einer Kescherdauer von ca. 1 Minute, wäre nach 15 Fischen Kescherhilfe Schluss.
> Robert Koch Institut zur Ansteckungsgefahr
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage bringen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Aber ich versteh das jetzt richtig hier. Wir sollten journalistische Anfragen an Behörden verbieten, weil sich daraus Verbote ableiten lassen( ergeben könnten) und somit die Pressefreiheit für Angler beschneiden? Das ist die Schlussfolgerung aus diesem Thread, oder?

Das heißt wenn ein Angelmagazin eine Anfrage zum Baglimit an das BMEL stellt, ist das Angelmagazon für das Baglimit verantwortlich? Nur zum Verständnis für mich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. April 2020)

Wer "Fakten statt Fakenews" auf jedem Medium zu jeder Nachricht brüllt und sich selbst Journalistisch stets über die Konkurrenz heben will, der wird nach diesem Maßstab halt bemessen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh das jetzt richtig hier. Wir sollten journalistische Anfragen an Behörden verbieten, weil sich daraus Verbote ableiten lassen( ergeben könnten) und somit die Pressefreiheit für Angler beschneiden? Das ist die Schlussfolgerung aus diesem Thread, oder?
> 
> Das heißt wenn ein Angelmagazin eine Anfrage zum Baglimit an das BMEL stellt, ist das Angelmagazon für das Baglimit verantwortlich? Nur zum Verständnis für mich.



Was für eine grandios flasche Schlussfolgerung! Respekt Lars! Du hast es NICHT verstanden


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Argumente?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

Von einem Verbot von journalistischen Anfragen liest Du bei mir nix. Nur von Fingerspitzengefühl und einem Feeling für die Situation...


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Fingerspitzengefühl = beschneiden der Pressefreiheit? Also darf man in Deutschland als Journalist nicht mehr jede Frage stellen, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

Man darf natürlich. Ob man aber sollte...
Wie gesagt, gut gemeint ist eben nicht immer gut gemacht.
Lars, bitte lege mir nicht solche Aussagen in den Mund! Was ist das denn für ein Stil?
Oder darf man einen Journalisten nicht für sein Handeln und seine Arbeit kritisieren?
Auch das muss man aushalten können!


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2020)

Gerade solche Unsicherheiten aufzuklären, ist eigentlich Aufgabe der Angelverbände. Rechtssicherheit für Angler zu schaffen und sich für Angler gerade zu machen und nicht auf die stille Duldung unseres Hobbies hoffen, im Schatten von Verordnungen heimlich angeln. Nein, das Thema musste in unserem Interesse geklärt werden.

Man muss auch mal für das Hobby kämpfen. Wenn etwas unklar ist, muss man nachfragen, ein ganz normaler Vorgang im Leben. Wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich an der Stelle "X" an einem Gewässer angeln darf, frage ich nach. Erhalte ich auf meine Nachfrage ein Nein als Antwort, darf ich dort nicht fischen. Wenn ich mir unsicher bin, angle ich an der Stelle nicht einfach, in der Hoffnung nicht erwischt zu werden. Entweder ich darf angeln oder eben nicht. So wie in SH- dort darf laut Ministerium ausschließlich an natürlichen Gewässern geangelt werden. Also stelle ich mich nicht an einen Kanal oder Hafen, es sei denn, dass das Ministeriuum seine derzeitige Veröffentlichung noch korrigiert bzw. detaillierter darstellt. Andere gehen trotzdem Heringe angeln, weil sie meine, ein Kanal sei auch ein natürliches Gewässer und da darf man bestimmt auch angeln. Ist das jetzt richtig? Bedarf es dort einer Klärung? Wer sollte das klären? Angelverbände? Journalisten? Angler? Zu 100% die gleiche Situation- wem hilft dieser Zustand? Nur den Anglern, die sich nicht wirklich um Verodnungen kümmern. Die vernünftigen Angler, die sich an Recht und Gesetz halten, bleiben also zu Hause oder fragen nach. Wenn dann die Antwort kommt "Angeln verboten" sind diejenigen Schuld, die sich absichern wollten? Merkwürdige Ansicht! Nein, irgendwo im Graubereich von Verordnungen auf "gut Glück hoffen" kann und wird niemals lange gutgehen und könnte auch Folgen für das Image von Anglern in der Öffentlichkeit haben. 

Übrigens existiert das erste Video mit Androhungen im Netz gegen denjenigen, dessen Namen man nicht nennen darf. Einfach nur noch eine völlig bekloppte Welt, die Hetzjagd ist eröffnet.

In dieser Form muss man  dann sein Engagement für ein Hobby überdenken und überlegen, ob es der richtige Weg ist. Wenn man eine Nachfrage an eine Behörde stellt, später daraufhin einer Hetzjagd ausgesetzt wird und erste Drohungen auftauchen, das alles für ein Hobby? Nein danke, ohne mich! Es wird gerade eine Grenz überschritten.


In diesem Sinne, bleib gesund!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

Vieles richtig und nachvollziehbar. Und man kann und darf es eben auch anders sehen und bewerten! Und das mache ich aus voller Überzeugung!
Ich halte es immer noch für gescheiter, hier die Füße still zu halten und eben nicht eine Antwort von einer Behörde zu erzwingen! Diese wird meist einschränkend ausfallen.
Ich habe selbst etliche Jahre behördlich gearbeitet und spreche da aus Erfahrung...
Aber ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass einige Menschen ohne klare Vorgaben einfach nicht können. 
Wer das dann klipp und klar gesagt bekommen möchte, muss eben Einschränkungen akzeptieren und Abstriche machen...


----------



## Waller Michel (2. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Vieles richtig und nachvollziehbar. Und man kann und darf es eben auch anders sehen und bewerten! Und das mache ich aus voller Überzeugung!
> Ich halte es immer noch für gescheiter, hier die Füße still zu halten und eben nicht eine Antwort von einer Behörde zu erzwingen! Diese wird meist einschränkend ausfallen.
> Ich habe selbst etliche Jahre behördlich gearbeitet und spreche da aus Erfahrung...



Genau so sehe ich das auch! 
Sie waren ja praktisch gezwungen sich damit zu beschäftigen! 
Im Zweifelsfall dann viel die Antwort zum Schutz der Bevölkerung aus ! 
Hätte keiner gefragt, hätte keine Entscheidung getroffen werden müssen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

In solchen Drucksituationen müssen Behörden schnell und konsequent reagieren. Was ja auch richtig ist.
Der Schutz der Bevölkerung ist in diesem Fall der Aufhänger dafür, schnelle, konsequente Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Und das, obwohl im Einzelfall nicht wirklich eine Gefährdung ausgeht. Aber man geht auf Nummer sicher. Weil wenn gefragt wird, wird reagiert.
Jetzt ist die Sache durch. So what!
Gefragt, Antwort bekommen! Nun ist es so.


----------



## Waller Michel (2. April 2020)

Jetzt ist das Kind leider im Brunnen! 
Hoffen wir das nicht noch jemand irgendwo frägt ,bei irgendeiner Landesregierung 

LG


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst etliche Jahre behördlich gearbeitet und spreche da aus Erfahrung...
> Aber ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass einige Menschen ohne klare Vorgaben einfach nicht können.


Hey Chris, genau das ist doch das Problem.
Welche Behörde schaut nach einem Vorfall noch auf die rechtlichen Vorgaben und die Timeline?
Die stellen sich simpel auf den Standpunkt "Wir haben das so und so gesagt und daran haben sich alle zu halten." Und als Privatmensch hast du dann die Wahl entweder die Strafe/Bußgeld zu zahlen oder dank Rechtschutzversicherung dagegen anzugehen und Daten, Fakten, Termine aufzulisten und der Behörde nachzuweisen, daß sie Scheiße gebaut hat und bei den Terminen ne falsche Aussage getroffen/gelogen hat. Wird der Mitarbeiter vom Amt dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen, wie es dem Privatmenschen geschieht? Neiiiiin!
Sorry, aber da habe ich selber schon zuviel Scheiße vom Amt gesehen, als daß ich einem Sachbearbeiter trauen würde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich an der Stelle "X" an einem Gewässer angeln darf, frage ich nach. Erhalte ich auf meine Nachfrage ein Nein als Antwort, darf ich dort nicht fischen.




Nö!
Man guckt auf offizieller Seite ob es ein Verbot gibt. Wenn nein darf geangelt werden!
Da muss man niemanden fragen an einem offiziellen Angelgewässer, welches immer beangelt wird.
Sollte dann ein Polizist vor Ort etwas dagegen haben, muss er es schon gut begründen(Ermessenspielraum - so wie es anfangs war), kann aber dem Angler keinen grundsätzlichen Vorwurf machen - immerhin hat der ja eine Angelerlaubnis für das Gewässer gekauft!

Wenn man aber möglichst viele Klicks generieren will, macht man viel Wind und fragt möglichst öffentlichkeitswirksam die Behörden, die dadurch zu einer Antwort gezwungen werden und den Ermessenspielraum auflösen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö!
> Man guckt auf offizieller Seite ob es ein Verbot gibt. Wenn nein darf geangelt werden!



Wir haben seit dem 20. März 2020 per Mail 24 Anfragen erhalten, ob und unter welchen Umständen das Angeln in SH und MVP noch erlaubt ist, speziell das Heringsangeln. Somoit wird die Zahl der Anfragen bei der "Corona- Hotline" in Kiel sicherlich im dreistelligen Bereich liegen. So viel zum Thema "man guckt auf einer offiziellen Seite und geht dann Angeln".


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. April 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Gerade solche Unsicherheiten aufzuklären, ist eigentlich Aufgabe der Angelverbände. Rechtssicherheit für Angler zu schaffen und sich für Angler gerade zu machen und nicht auf die stille Duldung unseres Hobbies hoffen, im Schatten von Verordnungen heimlich angeln. Nein, das Thema musste in unserem Interesse geklärt werden.
> 
> Man muss auch mal für das Hobby kämpfen. Wenn etwas unklar ist, muss man nachfragen, ein ganz normaler Vorgang im Leben. Wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich an der Stelle "X" an einem Gewässer angeln darf, frage ich nach. Erhalte ich auf meine Nachfrage ein Nein als Antwort, darf ich dort nicht fischen. Wenn ich mir unsicher bin, angle ich an der Stelle nicht einfach, in der Hoffnung nicht erwischt zu werden. Entweder ich darf angeln oder eben nicht. So wie in SH- dort darf laut Ministerium ausschließlich an natürlichen Gewässern geangelt werden. Also stelle ich mich nicht an einen Kanal oder Hafen, es sei denn, dass das Ministeriuum seine derzeitige Veröffentlichung noch korrigiert bzw. detaillierter darstellt. Andere gehen trotzdem Heringe angeln, weil sie meine, ein Kanal sei auch ein natürliches Gewässer und da darf man bestimmt auch angeln. Ist das jetzt richtig? Bedarf es dort einer Klärung? Wer sollte das klären? Angelverbände? Journalisten? Angler? Zu 100% die gleiche Situation- wem hilft dieser Zustand? Nur den Anglern, die sich nicht wirklich um Verodnungen kümmern. Die vernünftigen Angler, die sich an Recht und Gesetz halten, bleiben also zu Hause oder fragen nach. Wenn dann die Antwort kommt "Angeln verboten" sind diejenigen Schuld, die sich absichern wollten? Merkwürdige Ansicht! Nein, irgendwo im Graubereich von Verordnungen auf "gut Glück hoffen" kann und wird niemals lange gutgehen und könnte auch Folgen für das Image von Anglern in der Öffentlichkeit haben.
> 
> ...



Lieber Lars,

du bist einer der größten Kritiker, der alles geschriebene in Frage stellt und ich bin der festen persönlichen Überzeugung, dass das nichts mit Aufklärung zu tun hat, sondern eher darum geht, dass Dir die Vereins- und Landesverbandsgewässer ein Dorn im Auge sind und dass man dort eventuell noch Angeln darf, sonst würdest Du diese nicht ständig angreifen und versuchen irgendwie Einschränkungen aufzuerlegen.

Du hast schon mit Kappeln i8m SH-Forum und hier unrecht gehabt mit deiner Aussage des Heringsangelverbotes für alle..., gilt nur für Touristen.

Habe ich als Kreisverbandsvorsitzender schriftlich geklärt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ……….,
> 
> aufgrund der aktuellen Situation werden keine Angelerlaubnisse mehr ausgestellt.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hast Du das im SH-Forum für die Kanäle indirekt in Frage gestellt, indem Du die Landesvorgaben noch einmal zitierst hast und das Wort "natürliches" Gewässer unterstrichen hast und ich habe das wieder als Kreisverbandsvorsitzender geklärt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ……..,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



Für mich macht es immer mehr den Anschein, dass Ihr überhaupt nichts für Angler "insgesamt" tut, sondern ausschließlich für den Angeltourismus und Euch selbst, sonst würdet Ihr Euch anders verhalten und nicht ständig alles in Frage stellen.

Manchmal sollte man auch davon ausgehen, dass, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, einfach erlaubt ist.

Ich weiß einfach so langsam nicht mehr, was Euch treibt, mit Interessenvertretung der Angler hat das aus meiner persönlichen Sicht nichts mehr zu tun. Derzeit fordert Ihr eher auf, Gewässern und dem Angeln fern zu bleiben und sich zu Hause einzuigeln. Es soll aber Menschen geben, denen das an die Psyche und somit auch Gesundheit geht und für die kann Angeln hier die Rettung vor Depressionen sein, sehen auch viele Ärzte so.

Lasst doch einfach die Leute Angeln gehen, solange das nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist und sie sich an die Verhaltensmaßregeln halten und spielt Euch nicht ständig als Moralapostel auf.

Ich bin ganz klar für das Angeln, auch in diesen schwierigen Zeiten, im Rahmen dessen, was man darf und stelle nicht jedes Wort in den Landesverfügungen negativ für Angler in Frage, sondern lege die wenn, dann eher zum Vorteil für die Angler aus und nicht zum Nachteil. 

Und auch ich bin der Meinung, dass man nicht immer schlafende Hunde wecken sollte durch ständiges Nachfragen. Das schlimme ist nämlich, dass man im Anschluss als Vereinsvorsitzende, Kreisverbandsvorsitzende und Landesverbandsvorsitzende das ständig klar stellen muss, was ihr da verbaselt, obwohl man in diesen Zeiten durchaus auch andere Sorgen hat und sich lieber um seine Angler kümmert und diese fördert, statt sie ständig versucht einzuschränken. Und Familie und Arbeit hat man ja auch noch irgendwie zu bewerkstelligen. Eure Informationspolitik ist aus meiner Sicht leider falsch und nicht zielgerichtet, schadet eher, als dass es hilft. 

Man sollte sich manchmal wirklich fragen, wer Freund oder Feind ist, Vereine und Verbände, die den Anglern Ihr Hobby ermöglichen, oder Personen und Organisationen, die ständig versuchen das zu verhindern.

Mehr möchte ich dazu hier nicht sagen und verschwinde wieder zu wichtigeren Dingen im positiven Sinne für die Angler.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben seit dem 20. März 2020 per Mail 24 Anfragen erhalten, ob und unter welchen Umständen das Angeln in SH und MVP noch erlaubt ist, speziell das Heringsangeln. Somoit wird die Zahl der Anfragen bei der "Corona- Hotline" in Kiel sicherlich im dreistelligen Bereich liegen. So viel zum Thema "man guckt auf einer offiziellen Seite und geht dann Angeln".




Wenn es ein Verbot gibt, steht das auf den offiziellen Seiten der Behörden!
Wenn nicht wird geangelt.

Warum befragt man dazu einen privaten Internetseitenbetreiber?

Das klappt in MV(und sicher auch in allen anderen Bundesländern):




__





						Aktuelles
					






					www.lallf.de


----------



## Tomasz (3. April 2020)

In der Berliner Morgenpost war dazu heute folgender Artikel:
Auch das Angeln und Schachspielen im Freien ist erlaubt, da beides als sportliche Betätigung gilt.
Das würde dann auch zu der Rücknahme des Angelverbotes auf der Startseite des Fischereiamtes passen.
Ob ein Zeitungsartikel eine rechtliche Absicherung hergibt, wenn die Wapo das anders sieht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber ich sehe auch kein Verbot mehr auf der Seite der Fischereibehörde. Im Umkehrschluss sollte es dann erlaubt sein?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2020)

Da es kein offizielles Angelverbot mehr gibt:




__





						Fischereiamt Berlin - Berlin.de
					

Fischereiamt wahrt die Fischereirechte Berlins, hat die ordnungsrechtliche, fischereibiologische Aufsicht, fördert die Berufs-, Angelfischerei und Fischzucht




					www.berlin.de
				




ist das Thema ja erledigt!

OffTopic wurde gelöscht!

*Informiert euch bitte zukünftig auf den öffentlichen Seiten der zuständigen Behörden über eventuelle Verbote.
Solche werden dort kommuniziert.*
Und nicht auf irgend welchen privaten Internetseiten, die von Klicks leben.

Viel Spaß beim Angeln!


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. April 2020)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Gerade solche Unsicherheiten aufzuklären, ist eigentlich Aufgabe der Angelverbände. Rechtssicherheit für Angler zu schaffen und sich für Angler gerade zu machen und nicht auf die stille Duldung unseres Hobbies hoffen, im Schatten von Verordnungen heimlich angeln. Nein, das Thema musste in unserem Interesse geklärt werden.



Wieso bist Du Dir denn so sicher, dass nicht genau das im Hintergrund lief? Manchmal kommt man mit den leisen Tönen weiter. Dass es jetzt wieder gedreht wurde, ist jedenfalls ganz, ganz sicher nicht das Verdienst irgendeines Journalisten. 

Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich übrigens nicht. Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Kritik müssen wir alle aushalten. Ich musste mir auch schon einiges anhören. Und mitunter kommt es sogar vor, dass die Kritiker recht haben ;-)


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. April 2020)

Nachdem ich inzwischen einige Tage Zeit hatte, runterzukommen, habe ich mich heute schriftlich bei Thomas Finkbeiner entschuldigt für die Art und Weise meiner Kritik. Inhaltlich bleibe ich zwar dabei, allerdings hätte ich es anders formulieren sollen. So bin ich in meinem Ärger übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Das tut mir leid und das habe ich ich ihm auch so geschrieben.


----------

